# 0.3 Ohm coil for a Pico



## Strontium (1/10/16)

Any walk in stores have these in stock and at what price?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/10/16)

All our stores have them and online


----------



## Strontium (1/10/16)

Sweet, eastgate is just down the drag from me


----------

